# Urgent, mom stepped on my cockatiel



## Chisana (Mar 4, 2015)

my mom stepped on my cockatiel, I was not there to see it, I don't know how hurt she is. she looks fine she just ate a little bit. and is preening her feathers. it doesn't look like she have anything broken from what I see but when she whistles or make sounds they sound muffled up. she is upset and scared of mom right now and runs away from her too so I'm assuming she got hurt 

should I take her to the vet? there's no avian vet in my area though


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*mom stepped on 'tiel*

I hope your bird is okay. If she is eating and preening she should be okay. Keep an eye on her to be sure she is eating okay and her droppings look normal. Is she breathing okay? I know you said it sounded "muffled". If that continues or if there's wheezing or accelerated, stressed breathing, you should get her to a vet. Hope she's okay. (PS -I stepped on Meshach once, thankfully just her tail. But she "fright molted all of her tail feathers at once in a perfect fan on the floor! She looked funny...stumpy little bird!)


----------



## Chisana (Mar 4, 2015)

Janalee said:


> I hope your bird is okay. If she is eating and preening she should be okay. Keep an eye on her to be sure she is eating okay and her droppings look normal. Is she breathing okay? I know you said it sounded "muffled". If that continues or if there's wheezing or accelerated, stressed breathing, you should get her to a vet. Hope she's okay. (PS -I stepped on Meshach once, thankfully just her tail. But she "fright molted all of her tail feathers at once in a perfect fan on the floor! She looked funny...stumpy little bird!)


thank you, I'm keeping an eye on her she acts normally and her breathing is normal, by muffled I meant the sounds she makes are barely there 

other than that she looks alright to me. glad Meshach didn't get hurt and hoping Lulu will be ok too,fright molting sounds so funny and adorable, Lulu is 3 months old and she took her first bath today, it was so cute <3 I hope she's alright too and nothing like this happens to any bird out there


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please take her to the vet ASAP. The muffled sounds could mean fluid in her chest or damage to her airway. I would consider this an emergency.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Please take her to the vet ASAP. The muffled sounds could mean fluid in her chest or damage to her airway. I would consider this an emergency.


Thats exactly what I was thinking a few months ago when I had budgies my male was on my bedroom floor because his millet fell and he went down to eat it and my sister stood on him and he had a heart attack and died a few seconds later I was heart broken.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Hoping all is OK with her...Sending a little prayer for her.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Definitely see a vet asap


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

That's too bad. I hope your bird will be okay. Going to the vet sounds like a good idea even if there isn't an avian in your area.


----------



## Chisana (Mar 4, 2015)

she's doing better this morning and getting her energy back.thank you everyone.
she got stepped on at midnight and the vet clinic in my area doesn't operate 24/7. I'm taking her now


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Off topic but please keep in mind a cockatiel needs 10 to 12 hours of solid sleep a night. I'm not sure what time your bird wakes up but unless it's around lunch time she shouldn't be up at midnight.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

So glad you are taking your birdie to the vet. I hope all is okay.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Chisana (Mar 4, 2015)

she haven't had any injury luckily, we're thinking mom just stepped on her tail feathers or wing and Lulu got terrified and scared. she is doing good and got her energy back thank goodness <3

but she is not eating enough because she is molting, and she seems stressed because I checked on her last night around midnight and she was awake in her cage - the light was dim and I had half of her cage covered with a blanket to keep her warm.

I thought she was weaned because a few weeks ago she was eating all her meals by herself and her crop would be full by night, now it just takes a great effort to encourage her to eat, she loves millet spray and green peas and cooked rice, but she acts so distracted all the time it's really hard to get her to notice the food.

I would be grateful for some tips to help her through molting <3


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did she see the vet? If not, please take her. Not eating could be a sign of illness or injury that you're not aware of.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

oh yes, it is good to check if everything is okay internally that only a vet can check for. I hope your birdie can see the vet soon.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with others - please see the vet to find out if there's illness or injury - birds must eat, so eating problems require quick vet attention to see what's going on.


----------



## Chisana (Mar 4, 2015)

thank you everyone, yesterday I made an 8 hours trip to see the nearest avian vet, located in the city. he did exactly the same thing the other vet did, he looked at Lulu and examined her and said she's fine, I don't know what to think or do and I feel devastated right now because this one is the only avian vet that I can reach.

Lulu is very energetic, she's molting and she whistles all day. she eats but not as much as she used to, I wish she'd stay still so I can take her weight like before. 

is it normal for molting birds to lose some of their appetite? should she have a big crop like babies at this age? (4 months)


----------

